# Surround sound with Audigy SPDIF digital out



## DanielSchaffer (Jul 31, 2004)

I've got a Soundblaster Audigy 2 Platinum which I am trying to hook up to my DVD/Surround system. I'm using the SPDIF Digital output from the front panel included with the platinum model, as that is the only surround input my DVD/surround system has.

I've hooked everything up, but I can only get stereo (left and right channels only) output. There isn't really anything to configure on my DVD unit other than selecting which input to use, so I'm assuming this is a configuration problem with my soundcard settings.

I found this link  on the soundblaster support website that says I need to disable the AC3 decoding on the card, but it seems that this page is a few years old and the menus refer to an older driver, as I can't follow the instructions it gives.

I haven't been able to find anything about disabling AC3 decoding in any of the help files included with the soundblaster software and driver, nor anything useful on the web... Anyone have a clue what I need to do?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## cfirus (Jul 26, 2004)

*the same the same*

hi dan 
my name i s cfir and i am having the same prrblem on my slix (creative)
i am trying to connect the spdif on the front pannel to my reciever but all i get is the L/R front speakers .
anyway if u wanna try maby it will work 4 u - go to the control pannel and select the sound blaster and there u can choose settings .
u can change on the decoder to select external decoder ... but i think it reffers to using a reciever ... don't know what about dvd .....
if u succeed and u get all channels please add a replay

bye


----------



## spikerules (Aug 5, 2004)

Same problem here too!! Its a real annoying thing to have a good setuo and only get 2 channel sound from it!!!

I tried the external decoder setting and it didn't work for me! ANY HELP WOULD BE VERY WELCOME!


----------



## spikerules (Aug 5, 2004)

When I get home from work today I'm going to try bypassing the SPDIF interface... that might work?

Are you guy's using DVD/AMP combo's like I am?


----------



## cfirus (Jul 26, 2004)

*only 2 channels*

finnaly i see i am not the only one complaining on this problem ...
i think i've tried everything but still only L\R channels work
i think that the only way would be to buy one of creative's speakers set and use their decoder .....
i've tried using all cabels and outputs .... and i can say that when connecting analog it works fine ...... the damm problem is the digital ........

if u get any thoughts or idias replay me asop ....


----------



## Dwango (Sep 20, 2004)

DanielSchaffer said:


> I've got a Soundblaster Audigy 2 Platinum which I am trying to hook up to my DVD/Surround system. I'm using the SPDIF Digital output from the front panel included with the platinum model, as that is the only surround input my DVD/surround system has.
> 
> I've hooked everything up, but I can only get stereo (left and right channels only) output. There isn't really anything to configure on my DVD unit other than selecting which input to use, so I'm assuming this is a configuration problem with my soundcard settings.
> 
> ...



Gee, and I was thinking of grabbing that card to hook it up to my dvd/5.1 reciever. Why do they build those things without an Optical in?

Only thing I can think of is you may not be using the proper cable. You need to use an RCA Co-Axial cable for SPDIF. If you are using a standard Analog cable, you probably will only pick up the stereo signal. See if that works.


----------



## Vikerex (Sep 28, 2004)

*Disableing AC3*

Dan,

The first thing you need to do is to go into AudioHQ (usually found in Control Panel), then double click on Speaker. Click on settings, and another window should open, there you should see Bass Redirection, and underneath that should be AC3. Make sure the there is no red check mark in the box for AC3, if there is uncheck it. Also if using Digital speakers, make sure in the speaker settings that Digital Output Only is checked. If this does not work, not sure what you should try next.

Ted


----------



## Grymmegorm (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi!
It's amazing that a high quality brand of soundcards like Creative are so totally hopeless to configure to let through a clean digital signal.

I have two Audigy sound cards with one configured to bypass most SPDIF signals. The one used in analogu mode isn't more difficult than mounting the card, installing the driver but the HTPC one gives me the shivers evereytime I'm about to reinstall.

To handle the SPDIF bypass Audigy needs a little program called SPDIFer. This program gives you better control of the signal but still not total control. When you want to watch movies with surround sound you also need codec's. This is where the trouble begins. In my case it's in the use of Media Player 11 and K-Lite codec pack together with SPDIFer. Last night I spent 4 hours to have my soundcard set up to handle MP3's, WAV's, AVI's, MKV's and DVD's properly.

With SPDIFer you tick in to bypass Dolby Digital, DTS and DVD. Then you should probably be home free...

Good luck!


----------



## bobdoll (Jun 4, 2010)

does this mean that when you do a speaker test you can not get the center and rear speakers to work ? you can only get DVD in 5.1 ?

There must be a way to get the windows 5.1 work for everything, like if it was connected in analog (in analog the audigy works fine with the 5 speakers).


----------



## Grymmegorm (Mar 2, 2009)

No my friend, it means to have sound, distorded sound or no sound at all!
With S/PDIF the entire sound package is transported to an external decoder (i. g. the surround receiver) you have to make a whole bunch of settings in Windows, in the media player, in the sound-card software and in the codec preferences. 

What you are describing is probably when using the speaker connections on the sound card. By doing this the setup is very straightforward. 

I have only used the internal Audigy decoder with a 2.1 system and that worked fine.

The problem is to totally bypass the digital signal through the Audigy sound-card. Now when using my new m-board's digital output it's a "piece of cake" really to have this setup done. A few clicks and there you go!

As you understand I don't use Creative Audigy any more :-D


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Configuration issues aside, you need to note that Windows sounds as well as most all music files (mp3's) are only STEREO. You will only get 5.1 audio from a 5.1 source such as games or DVD/movie playback.


----------



## Grymmegorm (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Dogg, I'm aware of that!
The problem I had was to bypass any sound signal through the Audigy. It was an effort I assure you.

To my opinion it ought to be much easier, like on my new m-board. Install the soundcard drivers, tick the S/PDIF box and off you go!
Of course you need codec's to handle the different formats but that's another story...

However good the Audigy is it's far to and un-necessary difficult to set up.


----------



## EdwardM (Sep 2, 2010)

Use stereo minijack to 2 x RCA phono plugs connecting lead.

Minijack into 'Digital Out' socket on soundcard.

The WHITE phono plug goes to 'Digital In' on Amp/receiver.

Set speaker setup to 2/2.1 in Audigy Console, and check 'Digital Out' box. Turn off all EAX & CMSS 3D, and set Decoder to 'S/PDIF Passthrough'. (The RED plug/lead carries rear spkr digital information if spkr setup not 2/2.1)

You will need player software that plays Dolby Digital / DTS media, AND has S/PDIF output, e.g. Corel WinDVD or Arcsoft Total Media Theatre. The multichannel output should now be decoded correctly by your amp/receiver. Stereo output (normal MP3s or CDs) can generally be expanded to multichannel using the DSP functions on the receiver, instead of Audigy CMSS.

Hope this helps.

Ciao :wink:,
Ed.


----------



## EdwardM (Sep 2, 2010)

PS. Just installed SPDIFer program mentioned in an earlier post. Works fine with Media Player Classic (wish I'd known about it earlier..)


----------

